# boxes



## Allejo (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a plunge router and no experience. I would like to make some small boxes like jewellery boxes with the box or dovetail joints. What is the best way to approach this?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Allejo.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Allejo

Well to do what you want you will need a dovetail jig and or a box joint jig I would suggest you select one or more of the items from the link below..

You can do both on the same machine with the right template and a brass guide and router bits..

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/dovetailjig.html


You also may want to take hard look at the router bit below,, it's a quick and easy way to put in box joints.

It can be setup to put 3/32" wide slots or 1/4" or 3/8",1/2" wide slots,,the one in the picture is 1/4" wide ones, it's great for small boxes and it's Very Strong joint..  almost no glue needed...and they are always right on...plus it only takes one pass by the router bit the norm..and you can stack all 4 parts to the box and do them all at one time, then just rip the stock to the right size...and your box is done.. 

I do sometimes use a spacer to setup the box parts,then clamp them up, it saves time then I don't need to rip the stock down to size after the router has done it's job..... 
=====







=============


Allejo said:


> I have a plunge router and no experience. I would like to make some small boxes like jewellery boxes with the box or dovetail joints. What is the best way to approach this?


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

For box joints the Oak-Park box joint spacer fences are probably the easiest, and less expensive than the MLCS or Rockler dovetail jigs. Recently I have come to favor dovetail joints because they are stronger than box joints in some situations. If you want the greatest versatility follow the advice of Bj.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"small boxes like jewellery boxes"

Tom, just how strong is the average housewife that box joints might not be strong enough for their trinket and jewellery boxes?!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Allejo said:


> I have a plunge router and no experience. I would like to make some small boxes like jewellery boxes with the box or dovetail joints. What is the best way to approach this?


Because you have no experience I would suggest that you spend time looking through members past projects, there are many box makers all having their particular methods. I personally have used plain mitres, mitres with splines, box joints and lock-mitres and have even routed a trinket box from solid using the plunge router. This way I seldom make two identical boxes so don't get bored. This is a link to the routed box, a lid followed soon after. Note that with the old forum programme, the order of pictures became jumbled however, if you hold the cursor above each shot, it's number will show. Last of all, you have a plunge router and the cost of making a few simple templates is minimal so whet your appetite!


http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/4272-new-project-hot-off-router.html


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Harry, under normal circumstances box joints are strong enough. However, in my house there are three rambunctious standard Poodles, and one person in a wheelchair that sometimes gets out of control. Many things also wind up on the floor that should not. I have seen box joints (not glued to be sure) come apart. I do have this aversion to using nails or screws or glue whenever possible, but I am coming around to using glue more.

I do suspect that under normal circumstances the box joint is strong enough for the projects described.

Just my opinion offered for discussion.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Allejo

I did add a item to my post you may want to check it out.. 

====


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Tom, may I make a suggestion, I will anyway, four pieces of angle iron chrome plated would look nice one on each corner, they could be rebated to make them flush with the sides. Just a thought.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

And a very good thought it is, Harry.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Harry

what is " rebated " ? ? ? are you getting money back after you pay for a item... ? ,,, you guys talk funny down under 
=====
Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1) - Cite This Source - Share This
re·bate1 Audio Help /n. ˈribeɪt; v. ˈribeɪt, rɪˈbeɪt/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[n. ree-beyt; v. ree-beyt, ri-beyt] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation noun, verb, -bat·ed, -bat·ing.
–noun
1.	a return of part of the original payment for some service or merchandise; partial refund.
–verb (used with object)
2.	to allow as a discount.
3.	to deduct (a certain amount), as from a total.
4.	to return (part of an original payment): He rebated five dollars to me.
5.	to provide a rebate for (merchandise) after purchase: The manufacturer is rebating this air conditioner.
6.	to blunt (an edged or pointed weapon).
7.	to cover the edge or point of (an edged or pointed weapon) in order to make it incapable of cutting or piercing.
–verb (used without object)
8.	to allow rebates, esp. as the policy or practice of a company, store, etc.
[Origin: 1400–50; late ME rebaten (v.) < OF rabatre to beat, put down, equiv. to re- re- + (a)batre; see abate] 

========

=======






harrysin said:


> Tom, may I make a suggestion, I will anyway, four pieces of angle iron chrome plated would look nice one on each corner, they could be rebated to make them flush with the sides. Just a thought.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

One thing is clear to me: there are many variations of the language called English. I, have dealt with international students and my first experience teaching was in a nation where English is the medium of instruction but for the students it is at least a third language. Even now I have as many international students who are not native speakers of any form of English. I am accustomed to variations in meaning and some (to me) strange syntax, unusual vocabulary, etc. I agree with your point, Bobj3, that people may be confused by Harry's use of "rebate".


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Harry
> 
> what is " rebated " ? ? ? are you getting money back after you pay for a item... ? ,,, you guys talk funny down under
> =====
> ...


A rabbet (also known as rebate) is a recess or groove cut into the edge of a piece of machineable material, usually wood. When viewed in cross-section, a rabbet is two-sided and open to the edge or end of the surface into which it is cut.

The spelling rabbet is probably a derivation of REBATE, the latter being more common outside of North America.[citation needed]

An example of the use of a rabbet is in a glazing bar where it makes provision for the insertion of the pane of glass and putty. It may also accommodate the edge of the back panel of a cabinet. It is also used in door and casement window jambs.
What am I to do with you Bob, this was one of the first lessons that I gave you after becoming a member. I thought that your source of knowledge was Wikipedia, where I got the above from. Stick with me Bob and we'll learn from each other!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

I knew what it was Harry just playing with you   

Now what do you call a dado slot ?

Now it's time for bed, good night Harry ...  don't forget your chamber pot...


=======


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

dado = = plough


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/plough

===========



rwyoung said:


> dado = = plough


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I knew what it was Harry just playing with you"

I know Bob and I wouldn't have it any other way. We have to have something going to make members look in every day.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Right on Bud  " look in every day"

========





harrysin said:


> "I knew what it was Harry just playing with you"
> 
> I know Bob and I wouldn't have it any other way. We have to have something going to make members look in every day.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm just putting forth what I've heard used instead of the word "dado".

"Plough" as the verb to describe the act of dadoing wood. And "furrow" as the noun (can also be used as a verb).

Also heard it refered to as a groove and channel. Unfortunately the operative word is "heard" and I can't give you a written citation.

Aside, the primary definiton of a dado is that of an artitectual feature of a column, the panel at the bottom or the "die" in Latin. Can also refer to the lower part of a wall or the thick moulding at the base of a wall meant to keep chair legs from damaging the wall. At least according to my unabridged Webster (a real paper and ink book, by the way, none of this namby-pamby "lets just use Google" stuff). The common woodworker's term comes in second.

I don't have a OED handy and the on-line one is subscription only. Now I want to browse around in there! Damn you all, another time waisting activity related to web browsing! :'(

So look that up in your Funk & Wagnel!  (I miss that show) Isn't the English language fun!?! 

p.s. - Just had a though, I believe I have also heard of router planes refered to as "plough planes".


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Allejo said:


> I have a plunge router and no experience. I would like to make some small boxes like jewellery boxes with the box or dovetail joints. What is the best way to approach this?



Hi,

Not to deter away from using the router for such jobs but, a table saw can also produce some wonderful results with "finger" or "box" joints as well. However, if you're wanting to do dovetail joints, definitely a router and a dovetail jig is required. Unless of course you want to do them the old fashioned way... by hand.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

rwyoung

re


> So look that up in your Funk & Wagnel! (I miss that show) Isn't the English language fun!?!


Don't laugh, but I bought a set of these encyclopaedia for my children many, many years ago.

Ah, the power of suggestive TV. It was a great show by the way...

James


----------



## SandiaCrafter (Nov 14, 2008)

Greetings Allejo,

Making boxes such as trinket cases, shadow boxes, or show case shelving for ones tiny collections of curios you will find many metods of joining the outer corners, all of wich take a little practice at first and knowing just what kind of joint you would like to make.

getting hold of a MLC or WoodSmiths catalog for router bits, will give you a good idea of the many ways it can be done. Remember its all about what you want it to look like and the strength you need the joints to be.

Me personaly i use two things besides just a router. 1)A router table-well worth the investment 2) A home made box gig. 3) Dovetail & Straight bits 4)Small hand saw.

What I do to join corners for not only a unique looking joint, but probly one of the strongest joints possible is the "Dovetail-Key". By making your own dovetail-key jig this is quite easy to to do and allows you to make stunning looking joints.

You might find a wood working magizine that shows how to do this I'am sure, since I got the idea many years ago from a magazine(just can not remember which one.) But if you find it hard to locate how to make the jig and method of use, email me and I send you my simple isometric view of the jig in a .jpeg format or if you use Google's free program "SketchUp" I can send you a awsome way of viewing it. Also I can send you written instructions on making the joints and keys.

[email protected]


----------

